# Fly Rod Toad w/ pics



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Well. I got the 8 1/2lbr. out of the pond and just got in contact w/ the Taxedermist. Should have it hopefully by Christmas. Anyway. I wanted to get a 4+ on the Fly Rod. I did that today. Went out jiggin with Crawlers. Ran out of Bait so put on a Small Elk-Hair Caddis on my 8weight Fly Rod. Got around 10 Gills and then hooked into a toad. Thought for sure it was my State Record Gill I was hunting for but he surfaced and looked BIG! 5lbs. 2oz. 18in. It was fun on the Fly Rod. Thats for sure. Good thing I ran out of Bait. Everything happens for a reason. Haha


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/Big_Bass8.jpg


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Is that a stringer thru his lip or a REALLY big hook?


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Clamp for scale


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Clamp for scale. I don't keep the Big fish. I keep em if they are only under 3lbs. Just like to keep the big breeders in the lake


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Haha! Like that. Makes it easier. I should do that sometime. Its good my eyes are still young. Kinda. BTW-Did good yesterday at the lake. We got 2-5lbrs. 17-19in. And a 6. 19 1/2in. Also got a 4lb. Channel Cat and around 40 Gills. I got pics on my buddies phone but they're kinda blurry.*This was a quote from you in another thread*




God I hate doing this, but i cant take it anymore, i have to say something. You obviously are doing a great job for your age but you HAVE to get your scale replaced or checked.

you now have posted, just in the last few weeks 

an 8.5lber that was 23"
a 5lber that was 17"
a 5lber that was 19"
a 6lber that was 19.5"
and now a 5lber that was 18"


ive caught loads of extremely healthy, fat bass and ive never had one be 1 to 2lbs heavier then what a wieght to length ratio said it should be. 


look at any weight conversion chart for bass and you will see that these weight to length ratios are consistently 1 to 2 lbs high. if i saw ONE fish in any of those pics that was seriously obese, which thats what it would take to make these fish the reported weight with the lengths given, then i wouldnt even say anything but i cant hold my tongue any more.


theres no jealousy, theres no agenda, just think your scale is off and your being misinformed, you keep piling the evidence on. either way, you still doing a great job of catching big bass in private ponds. 

i apologize for saying anything because you obviously have a great passion for the sport and i appreciate that but i just wanted to point that out.

http://windycityfishing.com/bass_conversion_chart.htm

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/recreational/catchrelease/bass_length_weight.phtml

http://www.thejump.net/fishing/basschart.htm


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

LOTP- The 8 1/2lbr I know for sure was that size. He was 5in. across the back and we weighed him on my scale and my buddies scale. These fish in this pond are just footballs. They are absolutely filled w/ Gills. And its such a good lake I get almost every trip one over 18in. But I understand. I've had mine for 2 years. Used it on my 10lb. Walleye that was 31in. Used it on 3lb. Gills. And such. Probably gonna get a new one in the off season. But I think its faily accurate. Now if I was getting 15in. Bass that were 10 pounds. Haha! Then I'd be running to Gander Mt. But the weights are kinda similar to the lengths.


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> God I hate doing this, but i cant take it anymore, i have to say something. You obviously are doing a great job for your age but you HAVE to get your scale replaced or checked.


I wouldn't even bother, man. You'll be ridiculed for bashing him just for bringing this up. I had to walk away from the his thread about the "8.5" pound fish. 

It's just worth the headache. You and i and anyone else (particularly anyone who fishes tournaments) knows that an 18" fish would be around 3 pounds, unless it was a pre-spawn female...and then i could only give it half to three-quarters of a pound more.

And if he were going to get a replica mount of that "8.5" done, he would have measured it's girth...not "5" across it's back".



That being said, this *IS* another nice fish. But wisely, he took this pic without anything in it for scale. Good fish though.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

These fish are the equivilant of pre-spawners. They are absolutely full of Gills. I've only got one skinny 18incher. Weight? 3lbs. 4oz. But whatev. I guess when me or one of my buddies gets another 6+ I won't even bother posting it.


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

If you do post it i would highly advise getting a picture of the reading on the scale with the fish on it.

That will shut everyone up.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Will do. Probably taking a FLW'R back there in a few weeks. I'll make sure I get a lot of pics then. Haha


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

im not trying to cause problems, im just saying that its not common for bass to be consistently and significantly heavier then all the other bass in the universe at there given lengths. you said you are releasing the bass unharmed, how do you know that they are "full of gills"? 

the pictures you have showed, compared with your size and your buddies size, in conjuction with the lengths you are claiming just straight up point to your scale being off.


and another point, if you are catching 3lb gills (plurel), thats another indication, the state record is 3.5lbs. just saying, 3lb bluegills, again are not common and indicate that maybe your scales are heavy.

just saying, but at any rate, if all this is true, your in for a real let down when you start fishing in the real world because that magic pond is nothing like fishing in public waters in ohio. everywhere else, 18" fish are 3lbers and 8lbers are like hitting the lottery.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i hate that im doing this, i dont want to be this guy, i just wanted to point out the consistencies.

what do i know anyway, keep at it partner, hope to see you out on the tournament trail someday


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Haha! Thanks LOTP! I'm probably gonna fish that amatuer FLW thingy in a few years. I'd love to be a Pro Fisherman or just have a occupation in fishing. Done it since I was 2 and just love it. Thank God everyday I can do it everyday. I'm blessed


----------



## Cory D (Aug 19, 2011)

How did you get the fish out of the pond that you already had caught?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> im not trying to cause problems, im just saying that its not common for bass to be consistently and significantly heavier then all the other bass in the universe at there given lengths. you said you are releasing the bass unharmed, how do you know that they are "full of gills"?
> 
> the pictures you have showed, compared with your size and your buddies size, in conjuction with the lengths you are claiming just straight up point to your scale being off.
> 
> ...


Now don't go beating yourself up because you've brought up very VALID points. I would've said something about his scales being off a bit but like Coonhound said,it's not worth the headaches because people on here will think you're bashing a youngster. I also absolutely love the fact the he fishes as much as he does and gets his friends out there as well. It's very commendable(sp?)on his part because there's alot of other not so good activities that he could be doing. I just hope he doesn't take all of this the wrong way and quits posting as I enjoy his posts.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I held off, cause I feel like I'm sittin' on a fence! 
Young fishermen should never be discouraged and should always be helped if needed...sometimes written words can be taken the wrong way...so please don't!

Rod Hawg, they're just trying to help...it's better to have these guys help you instead of someone that does not care and is trying to "Bash" you!
These are EXCELLENT fishermen who have spent most of their lives doing what you love!
This is one reason I only post lengths...I do not have a camera that I'm allowed to use (Long Story) and since I can't post pics of the fish on the same Berkley Digital Scale, I don't. Normally I fish with other members on the board and they can verify any Big fish or vice versa. Hey, If you want to post pics of the fish fine, but if you start adding details, make sure you have them all...length, girth, weight, and hold the fish close to your body, or on a tape, or measuring board. I know it's a pain but having these facts end the questioning. This has all came about because fishing has become so competitive and some people feel the need to lie to make themselves a better fisherman and a better "Man"!
THIS IS NOT BASHING, consider it being helpful and learn from it, PLEASE continue to post pics of the beautiful fish you are catching and feel free to ask any questions...Good luck on your upcoming Big Lake excursions...don't get discouraged...just learn! 
Good Fishing!


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Rod Hog, first off let me say I admire you for the interest you have taken in the sport. I can only hope my daughter can understand the valu of the outdoors when she is your age as you do. I too grew up in rootstown and it is a great place to explore your interests.

As far as the weights go that you have been posting they do sound a little on the heavy side, but after seeing the blue gill pics you have posted there is something extremly abnormal about that body of water you are fishing. Those things were giant! Ohio usually dont produce gills like that. 

Dont feel obligated to prove your weights either, after years of fishing tournys i have just now realized its not the weight that counts its the hunt.

Lordofthepunks, 
You did a nice job of explaining your opinion in a nurturing (sp) way.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I gotcha guys. Its fine. Gonna probably just post the lengths and probably going to go get a new scale within the next couple weeks. Thanks though! I appreciate how you guys handled it. Tight Lines!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Quick way to check your scale. 

Take a milk jug, fill it with water, and weigh it with your scale. It should weigh 8.34lbs. Take a picture with the scale reading and the milk jug and you will no longer have any naysayers!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm gonna try that! Thanks Red Hawk!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Well. It was the one of 2 scales that weighed the 8 1/2lbr. We had the digital that belonged to my buddy and my spring scale. The one I always use. Filled up my 1 gallon with water. Brought out my scale. And it read 8.4. So it is pretty accurate for a spring scale. But thanks again guys for the pointers. This pond is the best Bass Fishery I've fished in Ohio and they are just footballs. Anyway. Tight Lines! I got pics. I'll upload em shortly


----------



## ptothehuc (Sep 12, 2011)

nice! i've gotta try that


----------

